# MC entering panel Q.



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Commercial project, several MC cables enter a 2" NM conduit from the top of the panel. The 2" conduit is cut off at ceiling level with the MC entering the conduit. 2-3" inside the conduit the MC jacket is removed with the wires continuing into the panel. I cannot find where this would not be allowed. I would prefer the MC to connect directly to the top of the panel with connectors or be transfered to rigid conduit at the ceiling level. This appears to be a cost saving install.

pc1


----------



## Bryan Holland (Oct 21, 2011)

Here is the section to reference from the 2008 NEC:



> 312.5© Cables. Where cable is used, each cable shall be securedto the cabinet, cutout box, or meter socket enclosure.
> 
> Exception: Cables with entirely nonmetallic sheaths shall
> 
> ...


AND:



> 330.30 Securing and Supporting.(A) General. Type MC cable shall be supported and secured
> 
> by staples, cable ties, straps, hangers, or similar fittings
> 
> ...


AND:



> 330.40 Boxes and Fittings. Fittings used for connectingType MC cable to boxes, cabinets, or other equipment shall
> 
> be listed and identified for such use.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks, Bryan, I'm on the 2005NEC but found the information that you posted. This comfirms that the installation is not code complaint.

pc1


----------



## chris kennedy (Oct 21, 2011)

Also 300.12.



> 300.12 Mechanical Continuity — Raceways and Cables.Metal or nonmetallic raceways, cable armors, and cable sheaths shall be continuous between cabinets, boxes, fittings, or other enclosures or outlets.
> 
> Exception No. 1:  Short sections of raceways used to provide support or protection of cable assemblies from physical damage shall not be required to be mechanically continuous.
> 
> Exception No. 2:  Raceways and cables installed into the bottom of open bottom equipment, such as switchboards, motor control centers, and floor or pad-mounted transformers, shall not be required to be mechanically secured to the equipment.


----------

